# Cheap 2.1 channel amp?



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a friend who has 2 very cheap speakers that came with a isymphony DVD. Well the DVD player was where the powers to the speakers went to and it is now dead. She could care less about sound quality, and I would guess 20 watts + would be sufficient. I also have her an old Yamaha powered sub woofer she would like to be able to play. If there anything out there that can provide this? Lepai amps do not have sub outs and the only other 2.1 amplifiers I've come accords are 100 watt/ch and cost around 120 bucks..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A stereo receiver with a sub out will be a challenge to find for under $200 
I did find this Onkyo Receiver for $179 at Accessories4less and it has a sub out as well


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

See that's the thing, something of that quality would be wasted.. She honestly just wants to be able to play music, simple as that. No demands.. Hopefully a used old stereo amp with pop up.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Finding a cheap stereo amp wont be an issue but one with a sub out wont be as thats a new thing that has not normally been included.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Finding a cheap stereo amp wont be an issue but one with a sub out wont be as thats a new thing that has not normally been included.


Ah ok... Well I hope something works out.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

:R OK stupid Cheap.....

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-dta-100a-class-t-digital-mini-amplifier-50-wpc--300-383

Your Sub if power will probably have high level inputs. So your cheap speakers are hooked up to the sub via those and the amp is also hooked up to the sub via those inputs.

That's about a bargain bin basement cheap as your going to get unless you go down to 25 watts

http://www.parts-express.com/lepai-...dio-mini-amplifier-with-power-supply--310-300

OR you find something a craiglist or whatever your local online used market is


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not alot of low end subs have high level inputs and given she probably had a very low end sub its unlikly that it would function that way but good point 
What JBL sub does she have?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Not alot of low end subs have high level inputs and given she probably had a very low end sub its unlikly that it would function that way but good point  What JBL sub does she have?


It does not have high level inputs. It's a low level Yamaha 8"


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

The Lepai amp pointed out by Andre is a great choice for two channel. Check Goodwill and the Salvation Army for a small powered sub to go with it. They can be had for as little as $5.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I already have a sub, and actually have bought a lepai amp for my brother a while ago, quite the piece for ~25 bucks.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you considered this?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sherwoo...iver/9845888.p?id=1218182758283&skuId=9845888


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Tweaked05 said:


> Have you considered this? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sherwood-200w-2-1-ch-stereo-receiver/9845888.p?id=1218182758283&skuId=9845888


I have and actually that is the one I will get. Found one for 125 on tigerdirect, thanks for tr suggestion.


----------

